# Test and gyno



## secdrl (Aug 27, 2011)

*Hey guys, I'm relatively new at this, so cut me some slack. I just ordered a 10 week cycle of Test E. I've been reading these threads, and came across one where some dude said that he was getting ready to have surgery for gyno related symptoms. THAT'S INSANE!! *

*My question(s) is, I know that gyno is a possible side effect, but holy shit, will just taking test cause serious gyno symptoms? What the hell would I need to be taking to eventually require gyno surgery?*

*Also, with just a Test E cycle, what do I need to be taking to stave off gyno side effects? I've had two friends just come off of a Test cycle, and they said they has NO gyno side effects. If you recommend that I take something, what do you recommend, and how much, how often? I was told by one of those friends that I could take DIM. (regulates your estrogen levels) *

*I know this is a detailed post, but I'd appreciate it if someone could shine some light on this for me. I'm trying to educate myself as much as possible. Thanks in advance, bros.  *


----------



## mikadoo (Aug 28, 2011)

*Read the stickys*. Then break down everything you read there. Then search on here, then search on google, then search again, ASS is not a joke and if you are not ready for every possible thing then bitch tits are very likely. Do some  research then when you have some  good questions post them and you will be amazed at the response


----------



## secdrl (Aug 28, 2011)

I didn't realize that this wasn't a good question..


----------



## bulldogz (Aug 28, 2011)

High test levels will also increase estro levels...that's why an AI is always recommended while on cycle to keep the estro levels in check...


----------



## GMO (Aug 28, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> High test levels will also increase estro levels...that's why an AI is always recommended while on cycle to keep the estro levels in check...



This^^^

Testosterone will aromatize to estrogen in high doses resulting in estro sides such as gyno.  A proper cycle will always have an AI protocol in it.  I usually use 12.5mg of Aromasin ED while cycle...


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 28, 2011)

yes, you have to do your research, you are putting in chemicals to your body that are changing the chemisty and what your capable of. high test levels will convert to estrogen. and some people are more prone to gyno than others. would need to know how much test you plan on running. and anti estrogens are recommended. but there are ways to reverse gyno aswell so dont worry too much


----------



## Quez82 (Aug 28, 2011)

...


GMO said:


> This^^^
> 
> *Testosterone will aromatize to estrogen in high doses resulting in estro sides such as gyno*. A proper cycle will always have an AI protocol in it. I usually use 12.5mg of Aromasin ED while cycle...


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 28, 2011)

Also have some letrozole on hand before you start the cycle just in case


----------



## secdrl (Aug 28, 2011)

There we go! Thanks for letting me know! I appreciate your help!


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 28, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Also have some letrozole on hand before you start the cycle just in case


 i never bothered to do and research on letro car to explain what it does? i got clomid and aromasin...


----------



## alphabolic (Aug 28, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> i never bothered to do and research on letro car to explain what it does? i got clomid and aromasin...


 
clomid is strictly for PCT and will do near nothing to prevent/fight gyno.  however, if you were to take 12.5mg aromasin every day, the chances of getting gyno will decrease dramatically.  if you want to be even more safe, you can get your hands on an even stronger AI called letro which is very strong and can even reverse gyno symptoms in some people.  but you just save it for when you REALLY need it.  and nolva is a SERM that can also be used on cycle along with your aromasin in the case of an emergency of gyno flare up.  it specifically targets the breast tissue estrogen receptors to prevent estrogen from binding to it. 

so just use your aromasin on cycle 12.5mg every day.  then if you still get gyno, run some nolva with the aromasin until it goes away.  and if THAT doesnt work then you can finally use letro. and if you somehow still get gyno then well, you have fucking horrible luck my friend...


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 28, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> clomid is strictly for PCT and will do near nothing to prevent/fight gyno. however, if you were to take 12.5mg aromasin every day, the chances of getting gyno will decrease dramatically. if you want to be even more safe, you can get your hands on an even stronger AI called letro which is very strong and can even reverse gyno symptoms in some people. but you just save it for when you REALLY need it. and nolva is a SERM that can also be used on cycle along with your aromasin in the case of an emergency of gyno flare up. it specifically targets the breast tissue estrogen receptors to prevent estrogen from binding to it.
> 
> so just use your aromasin on cycle 12.5mg every day. then if you still get gyno, run some nolva with the aromasin until it goes away. and if THAT doesnt work then you can finally use letro. and if you somehow still get gyno then well, you have fucking horrible luck my friend...


 

 lol well i already ordered the clomid i already have the aromasin and i dont wanna buy nolva becuase im a jew. but maybe ill grab some letro fuck it better safe then sorry. And just to be clear im not the person who posted this thread origanly i know about clomid aromasin and nolva and the uses for them i just never bothered to do any research on letro becuase when i put my cycle together i didnt include it. thats why i was asking.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Aug 28, 2011)

If letro is used how much?


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 28, 2011)

an AI like arimidex or aromasin is your first line of defense and should be used by EVERYONE

IMO you should also always always have nolva on standby, 10mg a day has always been enough to stop any symptoms in their tracks

Again IMO, stay the fuck away from letro unless you already have gyno. Finding a dose that doesn't put your estro through the floor is almost impossible. Nolva is 1000x better when it comes to gyno. And it's cheap


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 28, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> an AI like arimidex or aromasin is your first line of defense and should be used by EVERYONE
> 
> IMO you should also always always have nolva on standby, 10mg a day has always been enough to stop any symptoms in their tracks
> 
> Again IMO, stay the fuck away from letro unless you already have gyno. Finding a dose that doesn't put your estro through the floor is almost impossible. Nolva is 1000x better when it comes to gyno. And it's cheap


 so i should say fuck letro and buy it if i actually get gyno? the source i get my gear from does not sell nolva and even if they did i dont wanna buy 150 bucks with (min order aloud) lmao is it ok that i only have aromasin and then clomid for PCT or should i man up and buy nolva?


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 28, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> so i should say fuck letro and buy it if i actually get gyno? the source i get my gear from does not sell nolva and even if they did i dont wanna buy 150 bucks with (min order aloud) lmao is it ok that i only have aromasin and then clomid for PCT or should i man up and buy nolva?


 

In my opinion yes, you don't need letro, it's only real use is reversing gyno if you already have it. In that case using some other AI plus nolva will have virtually the same effect. 

Check out extremepeptide.com , they're a sponsor here and they'll ship you nolva or tamoxifen citrate for like $30 and it'll get to you within a week.

Aromasin and clomid is perfect for pct, and many may say you don't need nolva at all. At least for me if my AI dosage isn't just perfect I start getting gyno symptoms. Just a tiny bit of nolva for a few days and I'm good as new. Great to have for peace of mind, you always know nolva will stop anything from growing ASAP.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 28, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> In my opinion yes, you don't need letro, it's only real use is reversing gyno if you already have it. In that case using some other AI plus nolva will have virtually the same effect.
> 
> Check out extremepeptide.com , they're a sponsor here and they'll ship you nolva or tamoxifen citrate for like $30 and it'll get to you within a week.
> 
> Aromasin and clomid is perfect for pct, and many may say you don't need nolva at all. At least for me if my AI dosage isn't just perfect I start getting gyno symptoms. Just a tiny bit of nolva for a few days and I'm good as new. Great to have for peace of mind, you always know nolva will stop anything from growing ASAP.


 you know its funny as soon as i posted my last response i ran over and checked extremepeptide to see if they had it and just like u recomnded they do lol. I ordered my aromasin from them got it in just under 3 days. im gonna go ahead and grab some


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 28, 2011)

Good shit

Again, you may find you don't need it, and I can almost guarantee you'll have plenty left over. But since no one ever runs just one cycle you'll have it for next time. Trust me you'll sleep better at night knowing it's always there, especially on your first run


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 28, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Good shit
> 
> Again, you may find you don't need it, and I can almost guarantee you'll have plenty left over. But since no one ever runs just one cycle you'll have it for next time. Trust me you'll sleep better at night knowing it's always there, especially on your first run


 id much rather be safe then sorry im already parnoid about everything lmao ill just pick it up just in case.


----------



## FordFan (Aug 28, 2011)

Read, read, and read some more. Learn Ai's and pct. You can royally screw yourself if not careful.

The benefits can be awesome or your worst nightmare.


----------



## Gr8gear (Aug 29, 2011)

good for you to ask this question now.......as opposed to mid-cycle when you've got superdome nips. definitely do some research on AI's, as there is a wealth of info on this board.

in my experience, i have always run an AI or AE when on cycle. I typically steer away from nolvadex, as i use it in conjunction with HCG & clomid for PCT.  i definitely recommend having an AI and PCT on hand before starting your cycle. better safe than sorry. I would check out ar-r or extremepeptide, they both have some great products that will meet your budget.

good luck


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

Gr8gear said:


> good for you to ask this question now.......as opposed to mid-cycle when you've got superdome nips. definitely do some research on AI's, as there is a wealth of info on this board.
> 
> in my experience, i have always run an AI or AE when on cycle. I typically steer away from nolvadex, as i use it in conjunction with HCG & clomid for PCT. i definitely recommend having an AI and PCT on hand before starting your cycle. better safe than sorry. I would check out ar-r or extremepeptide, they both have some great products that will meet your budget.
> 
> good luck


 x230478374832904723


----------



## Gr8gear (Aug 29, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> If letro is used how much?


 
letro dosage is typically.5mg ED. The tricky part is most labs produce this product in 2mg tablets...so you need a microscope to break into quarters. Because of this, i typically run 1mg (which is 1/2 of a 2mg tab) EOD.

best of luck


----------



## secdrl (Aug 29, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> x230478374832904723


 
Thanks guys! Appreciate the information!


----------



## dirtwarrior (Aug 29, 2011)

I got the liquid letro from precision peptides.
I saw a warning in the forum somewhere about them.
Should I go for it?


----------

